# rabbit with sticky eye



## tina1787 (Dec 22, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good alternative to antibiotics, my rabbit has had terrible eyes all his life and is constantly on drops. His teeth are fine but his eyes have never been right since we had him, thanks in advance


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

Has your vet identified a specific problem? My rabbit has a weepy eye following a stroke and is on Fucithalmic, prescribed by our vet. It's worked very well for my rabbits in the past so it might be worth asking about it.


----------

